# What kind of paint for aquarium background



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing special. I paint a piece of cardboard so it can be removed if you decide to upgrade, switch to salt, or sell out. you never know what will happen a year from now and it males your tank easier to get rid of.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

krylon fusion


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Use the cheapest, poorest quality paint you can find. You want it to be black, and you don't want it to be at all hard to remove. No other requirements.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thanks. I'm not worried about having to get rid of the tank later. Its a petco special 10 gallon that I'm turning into a shrimp only. But I want it to look spiffy for my office.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

+2 Hoppy


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The last time I painted the back of a tank I used spray cans of acrylic paint. Much neater looking than with a brush, but for a 120 gallon tank, it took me 3 cans to get a dense, uniform coat. That's why cheaper is better, in my opinion. A ten gallon tank shouldn't take more than one spray can of any kind of paint, and, if you want it to look good from the back, maybe glossy black would be best. If I were to paint a 10 gallon tank I would also lay it on its front, so the back was horizontal and level, making runs much easier to avoid.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

Use car window tint from Walmart. "Limo" tint will black it out.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

latex paint comes off extremely easily if you want to remove it.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I would go with a flat black. I think it will be less likely to reflect light. Just a thought, and not a very informed one. I've never done it.


----------



## gparr (Jan 5, 2004)

I use Home Depot Behr semi gloss on all of my tanks. I use a roller and a hair blow dryer as I go. 2 coats and I am done!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Use the cheapest, poorest quality paint you can find. You want it to be black, and you don't want it to be at all hard to remove. No other requirements.


I will say that if you use a paint like krylon paint for plastic, it is easier... Goes on thicker, less extra coats, stronger finish. I have had some really cheap paint that I had to do 6 or 7 coats....


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

